# General > Technical Support >  Application not found.

## scaraben

Each time I get a message inviting me to click on to ....................... A wondow appears saying "APPLICATION NOT FOUND" What does this mean ? and how can I correct the fault please ??

----------


## dx100uk

run glary utils 

glary utils free


one hit wonder

dx

----------


## scaraben

I regret to say that I tried your "One hit wonder" but it has not got rid of this "Application not found " window and I still can't move forward !!

----------


## dx100uk

can you see if the error box has any further details please like what it is trying to find?

there is usually more info other than just application not found.

else its time to look in the errors logs under admin in control panel.

dx

----------


## scaraben

Thank you for your continued intrest in finding a solution for me, below is all the info. on the window :

wwwapplianceonline.co.uk/product_information.aspx?productID=5432& productcode=EKC 
Application not found.

N.B I'm on Vista if that is of any significance !

----------


## NickInTheNorth

the link you have typed in above does not work, if you can check that and ensure it is correct then it might be possible to assist

----------


## dx100uk

this is an internet explorer error is it not
not a widows error.

you've got your homepage set to www.applianceonline.co.uk/ bla bla bla??

in otherwords you dont get this till you want to get onto the internet i bet?

reset your homepage to yahoo or WHY.

dx

----------


## charlie

I agree with dx100uk - its deffo a browser error.

I assume this is the link you are clicking on
http://www.appliancesonline.co.uk/product_information.aspx?productID=5432& productcode=EKC 

Does it work when u copy/paste the above link into an already open browser window directly ??

If so, it suggest to me you dont have a default browser set so when you click on this link (guessing its in a mail or something???) then indeed it cant find the application or know WHICH browser app to use.

Have you set a default browser - for example Internet Explorer??

To do this is VISTA IIRC 
Click Start, *Default Programs*
Click *Set your default programs*
Select your web browser from the list
Click *Set this program as default*
Click *OK*.

----------


## scaraben

Who's the clever Boy then ?
Is it dx100uk ?
Nick in the north ?
or Charlie ?
Well ....................... its 10 0ut 0f 10 for *Charlie* !!!!
I am deeply grateful to you all for trying to help me.
I followed Charlie's instructions and made Google my default and the fault in question and others as well all vanished !! Thank you all for your help.

----------


## Bobinovich

Not wanting to take Charlie's thunder away from him, but if you had more clearly explained what you were doing when the error message appeared then I'm sure it would have been solved much quicker  :Smile: .

As the first line of the sticky at the top of the Technical Support forum says "When posting for assistance in this forum can you please give as much information as possible/is practicable."

----------


## charlie

Aye Bob I have often thought "the Psychic lady from Groats" would make a valuable addition to this forum :Smile: 

Sometimes its like pullin teeth getting symptoms, but as you will be well aware, that is the nature of the the tech suppport business.

Team effort and we got there in the end.

----------


## scaraben

OK OK OK ....................... point taken, but there is still a plus in there for Charlie he managed to mend the job with fewer tools !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------

